
Nation Roused Against Motor Killings (1924) - tosh
https://www.nytimes.com/1924/11/23/archives/nation-roused-against-motor-killings-secretary-hoovers-conference.html
======
a3n
And now we accept 30,000 traffic deaths per year.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epidemiology_of_motor_vehicl...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epidemiology_of_motor_vehicle_collisions)

I was going to ask if we will eventually go numb and accept these numbers for
gun deaths. But we're already there and beyond.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_violence_in_the_United_S...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_violence_in_the_United_States)
Currently the nation is roused over hundreds of gun deaths per year.

